
A minimal self-hosted js compiler in 1k lines - Schampu
https://github.com/maierfelix/mini-js
======
lioeters
Interesting exercise/experiment. It parses JS into a syntax tree, then puts it
back together to JS again. Not sure if that can be called a "compiler"?

Admirable effort to write the compiler in the language that it implements.

Perhaps it can be more compact if the tokens were organized as a dictionary
(object with tokens as properties) instead of separate constants, so that they
can be looked up simpler than a list of if statements.

